# Video game parlour in Bangalore? (PS3, XBox ,Wii)



## eggman (Apr 20, 2011)

Hello friends

Is there any good video game lounge in Bangalore where I can play console games?
I know one in Residency Road, THE LIVING ROOM.
Although the place is excellent , but it's expensive.. 150/head/hour .
Any other alternative? 
Mainly I need to play multiplayer games ...


----------



## devilzlocker (Apr 27, 2011)

hey there is an gaming place near msr hospital (NEW Bel Rd)
named devilz locker.....checkit out


----------

